# Propeptides quality



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok due to low funds I have started using pro-peps instead of Southern Research.

I was just wondering if any one has seen a huge difference between these tow company.

Will keep updated

Thanks


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

gym mate has been running peg mgf now for 4 weeks. literally no change. whether this is to be expected is mixed. some say its a very long term pep, so how can youtell its working, and others notice a more full feeling in the muscles and some growth.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You get what you pay for, ime. I found src to be great.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I agree you get what you pay for but not in all instances.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Think pscarb did a lab test on propeps (might have been someone else, do a search) and found them to be high quality if memory serves.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I did cant find nothing on there mate


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have used propeptides IGF-1 Lr3 which was a load of crap and IPAM and CJC which were good.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

skinnnyfat said:


> I have used propeptides IGF-1 Lr3 which was a load of crap and IPAM and CJC which were good.


thanks mate i have ghrp2 and cjc


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Think pscarb did a lab test on propeps (might have been someone else, do a search) and found them to be high quality if memory serves.


Id like to see that if you can find it?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I would have thought alot more people on hear have used them.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I've used both propeps and Southern GHRP2 / Mod-GRF

I have been using them purely for injury purposes and have run each for about 6 weeks.

Pain - both mask pain (pain returns when stopping using)

Sleep - interrupted sleep on Propeps. Good deep sleep on SRC

Injections - Propeps quite "stingy" I bruise on both though

Reconstitution - Propeps dissolve immediately. SRC GHRP2 takes about a day to fully recon.

Propeps - loads of air bubbles when drawing up. SRC hardly any (don't know if that means anything really)

Skin/Hair-super soft on propeps. not noticed yet on Southern (week 6)

Just my observations


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I've used both propeps and Southern GHRP2 / Mod-GRF
> 
> I have been using them purely for injury purposes and have run each for about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Make sure to keep the shampoo and moisturiser the same 

On a serious note, have you noticed any water retention or fat storage on the propeps?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Make sure to keep the shampoo and moisturiser the same
> 
> On a serious note, have you noticed any water retention or fat storage on the propeps?


My hair really was soft and beautiful...lol

Yeah. Big-time water retention and fat storage on propeps. I was on a 1700 cals diet and gaining weight.

I am losing on SRC stuff but I am on 1200 cals per day now


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> My hair really was soft and beautiful...lol
> 
> Yeah. Big-time water retention and fat storage on propeps. I was on a 1700 cals diet and gaining weight.
> 
> I am losing on SRC stuff but I am on 1200 cals per day now


I had the same, which makes question the purity of pro peps..

Are you visiting the toilet more often for a pee?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I had the same, which makes question the purity of pro peps..
> 
> Are you visiting the toilet more often for a pee?


I pee like a fcukin racehorse when on low cals and low carbs. Don't think it's anything to do with peps


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Why would you be storing fat bro on pro peps or any peps for that matter


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Why would you be storing fat bro on pro peps or any peps for that matter


prob not storing fat. Just holding water. Remember when I stopped them I dropped 9 lbs in 3 days (low carbing)


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

That makes sense i do agree that you do hold water on peps but I think once you hit below 13/12% body fat you whont notice as much !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm a looooong way of 12% :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

you gone get there mate don't stress it out hit protein hard and stay off carbs and low fat you will be there in no time. good luck and thanks for you input.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

reza85 said:


> you gone get there mate don't stress it out hit protein hard and stay off carbs and low fat you will be there in no time. good luck and thanks for you input.


How are you finding the propeps so far mate?

What are you using them for ?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Whats injuries are you using them for Tassotti?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Whats injuries are you using them for Tassotti?


Had shoulder impingement. Tried peps to try and cure. Needed surgery. Had surgery 6 weeks ago and now using for recovery

Physio never seen progress like it - haha


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Had shoulder impingement. Tried peps to try and cure. Needed surgery. Had surgery 6 weeks ago and now using for recovery
> 
> Physio never seen progress like it - haha


I've got a fair few injuries.. one on my forearm that wont go away..

Might get some of Tom's peps..and also try some micro dosing of MGF..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I've got a fair few injuries.. one on my forearm that wont go away..
> 
> Might get some of Tom's peps..and also try some micro dosing of MGF..


I cannot decide if peps actually cure anything or just mask pain. I stopped for about 4 days a couple of weeks ago, and the pain from surgery returned with a vengence. After restarting them and 1 jab, pain was gone.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I cannot decide if peps actually cure anything or just mask pain. I stopped for about 4 days a couple of weeks ago, and the pain from surgery returned with a vengence. After restarting them and 1 jab, pain was gone.


I cant disagree with that, i ran peps last year for about 8 months..whilst taking them things were great, but when i stopped them some of the pains returned..

Made me think i was pinning a pain killer lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> I cant disagree with that, i ran peps last year for about 8 months..whilst taking them things were great, but when i stopped them some of the pains returned..
> 
> Made me think i was pinning a pain killer lol


makes you wonder .....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> makes you wonder .....


Been taking Peptides about 4 months, used 3 different companies, & had a short break between each new lot.

And everytime I had a short break, my aches or pain returned, then stopped with first jab.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Been taking Peptides about 4 months, used 3 different companies, & had a short break between each new lot.
> 
> And everytime I had a short break, my aches or pain returned, then stopped with first jab.


Reckon we're all jabbing nurofen


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Reckon we're all jabbing nurofen


I still Haven't got them mate i cant see them differing that much


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> Reckon we're all jabbing nurofen


When I get round to it, I'll post on Dats site about this, but I'll prolly get a very scientific reply. ( not a criticism of Dat tho)


----------

